# Flaxseed oil?



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

How do I apply this and how much? Bella has dry skin but the vet said it's not mites. I gave her a oatmill bath but it's not doing much good. I got flaxseed oil caps.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can apply it directly to her skin in the bath, or drip it onto her food. Just poke it with a needle and squeeze it out.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Do I have to give her a bath to put it on her skin?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Usually that works best, because the excess oil just washes off. The water also helps spread it around the skin.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok I gave her a bath with it and her skin looks better already I will put a few drops in her food too. Thank you for your help!


----------

